# Three little Puukkos



## Corjack (Apr 2, 2015)

Finished up the walnut knife with the German silver pin yesterday. Glued up the maple burl, finished it, then glued up the Walnut with out pin this morning. Have an apple wood Puukko in the jig right now. I need to build another clamping jig. It would speed up production a bunch. I really like working with the stainless steel blades. But I rather liked the way I was able to thread, and use a tang nut to clamp it up on the carbon blades. Not really liking the idea of silver soldering a threaded piece on the end of the tang, as it just takes too much time. I will just keep doing it this way until I come up with a better idea. I think if I build another two jigs, I could make five or six of these in one day.







Not everyone has a dog that guards the knives, while preparing to take pictures. I am blessed.

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## manbuckwal (Apr 2, 2015)

Nice trio ! The maple stands out to me . My dog will stand guard at the entrance of our garage door while I'm inside lol .

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nature Man (Apr 2, 2015)

Excellent craftsmanship on the knives! Nice guard dog... Nice guard dog! Chuck


----------



## Molokai (Apr 2, 2015)

Great knives. 
That steel looks like sandvik 12c27. Very good knife steel.

i can tell just by looking at it.


----------



## davduckman2010 (Apr 2, 2015)

those are awesome blades there great job and is that a toy fox pooch love them dam dogs we had one that though it ran the show around here. she thought she was a great dane or something fearless


----------



## Corjack (Apr 2, 2015)

Here is one with the apple handle.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Corjack (Apr 2, 2015)

Molokai said:


> Great knives.
> That steel looks like sandvik 12c27. Very good knife steel.
> 
> i can tell just by looking at it.




It is actually X55. I understand it is the European equivalent of 440A. Very corrosion resistant. (Used in a lot of dive knives) Easy to sharpen. Takes a good polish. Cheap. Negatives, it seems it only heat treats to about 56-57 Rockwell. (See easy to sharpen)

Reactions: Like 1


----------

